
What's the size threshold for inline vs. external css and js? - kilian
http://mathiasbynens.be/notes/inline-vs-separate-file
======
ashleyw
Inline Javascript should just be for initialising objects. And inline CSS only
if a element's style is never going to be used anywhere else, like in blog
posts.

